# Боли в правой подвздошной области



## headlong (13 Авг 2017)

Прошу помощи в такой ситуации, заранее извиняюсь за много букв. В середине ноября 2016 внезапно перед отлетом в отпуск что-то начало тянуть в правой подвздошной области - испугался что может быть аппендицит, помчался в ближайший медцентр к хирургу и на УЗИ - осмотрели, сказали что все в порядке. Ощущений таких за все 34 года не было ни разу. В отпуске вроде все как рукой сняло, но за 2 дня до обратного отлета снова начались непонятные ощущения справа в животе - место дислокации было разным - от бока до паха. Никакими прощупываниями, пальпациями, изменением положения тела, и прочими манипуляциями не мог никак ни усилить, ни ослабить ощущения.

По возвращению начался 8-ми месячный марафон по врачам, благо есть много знакомых в МОНИКИ (до этого по врачам не ходил вообще почти - кроме стоматологов, это на случай варианта с ипохондриками или любителями “поискать у себя болячки). Урологи, неврологи, гастроэнтерологи, хирурги, и т. д. С удивлением познавал нашу медицину и ее методы работы. 

Урологи исключали простатиты, паховые грыжи, и прочую мочеполовые проблемы. Направили на КТ мочевыводящих путей - там нашли небольшую грыжу L5-S1 и обызвествление межпозвонкового диска T10-T11, но сказали что ничего никуда не давит, не защемляет, и болей или ощущений такого характера давать не может. Тянуть продолжало.

Далее пошли гастроэнтерологи - сделал ФЭГДС и ФКС, все нормально (небольшая ГЭРБ и рекомендация попить рабепразол).
Пошел в платную клинику еще раз к урологам - те снова сказали все ок, отправили к неврологам. Неврологи для приличия постучали молоточком по ногам, попальпировали живот, заглянули глубоко в глаза и предложили лечить голову Фенибутом и Амитриптилином. Ушел от этих неврологов  По совету других неврологов и урологов начал пить всякие НПВС, антибиотики, миорелаксанты - ноль реакции. Всякие найзы, мовалисы, мидокалмы, сирдалуды, и т. д. 

Сделал МРТ органов малого таза и поясничного отдела - все хорошо, грыжу еще раз рассмотрели и еще раз сказали что никуда ничего не давит и не сжимает. Ок, по совету мониковских неврологов пошел к мануальному терапевту (Кувшинов Е. В.) - хороший дядька. По снимкам ничего криминального не увидел, но сказал что есть зажатость мышцы в грудном отделе (справа от позвоночника) из-за небольшого сколиоза. Честно меня всего исследовал, раскрутил-скрутил, “отмял” 10 раз. Не помогло никак вообще. Спина как не болела так и не болит, а болевые ощущения справа в животе как были, так и остались.

Параллельно стал пытаться найти какую-то систему или причинно-следственную связь этих болей - не нашел абсолютно никаких зависимостей от еды, воды, алкоголя, сигарет, фазы луны, времени суток. Могло начать тянуть сразу с утра, могло днем, могло к вечеру. 
Но выяснил что периодически присутствует температура 37 - 37.3, при этом по анализам крови все хорошо. Также выяснил что при ходьбе болевые ощущения утихают, а при сидении усиливаются. 

Сделал УЗИ вен и артерий - все отлично, сдал кальпротектин - все ок, сделал рентген с барием - все ок, кроме прекрасной формулировки “полученная картина НЕ позволяет исключить терминальный илеит”, ок - пропил 2 месяца “на всякий случай” Пентасу по совету гастроэнтеролога. 

Боли усиливались, становились более частыми, температура 37 - 37,3 стала почти постоянной - снова очередной круг по урологам, неврологам. Внезапно зав. Отделением неврологии после осмотра меня и перечитывания моего талмуда с исследованиями радостно сообщила мне что знает в чем проблема. Диагноз: “Дорсопатия на фоне дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений позвоночника, мышечно-скелетной ассиметрии, дископатия T10-T11-T12-L1, грубый мышечно-тонический синдром грудопоясничного перехода, раздражение повздошно-бедеренного нерва справа”. Ок - корсет, массаж, физиотерапия, лазеротерапия, УФЧ - ноль эффекта. Блокада Дексаметазоном - ноль эффекта, блокада Дипроспаном - ноль эффекта. Употребление Катадолона почти месяц (2 раза в день по 100мг) - ноль эффекта. 

Итого в сухом остатке: “Качество жизни” как говорят врачи - сильно ухудшилось, похудел за 8 месяцев на 10 кг (с 80 кг), видимо на нервяке от неизвестности. 
Субфебрильная температура 37-37,3 (утром обычно 36,6, дальше поднимается)
Боли в правой подвздошной области - по диагонали от ребра до паха, вертикально - чуть правее пупка и вниз до паха, от тазобедренного сустава до паха. Иногда стал чувствовать боль в пояснице справа.
Характер болей самый разнообразный - тянущие, режущие, простреливающие, иногда жжение (как тянет мышца или связка).
Денег на врачей потратил кучу, ненужных недешевых лекарств выпил кучу... 

Что делать?

Забыл добавить - упражнения на пояснично-подвздошную мышцу делал (всякие растяжки, ПИР, и т. д.).
С 6 лет катаюсь на горных лыжах, до недавнего времени играл в теннис - растяжка всю жизнь хорошая, спина не болела никогда. 6 лет назад была проведена операция на левой ноге - мениск и ПКС, до этого 3 года бегал с больной ногой - вся нагрузка была на правую ногу. По словам зав. Отделением неврологии именно это и повлияло на перекос в правую сторону и спазмировало пояснично-подвздошную мышцу (спустя 6 лет).

Здесь заключения КТ, МРТ, УЗИ - https://yadi.sk/d/gcZwTyvU3LwuK6


----------



## La murr (13 Авг 2017)

@headlong, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (14 Авг 2017)

Общий анализ крови. Биохимия крови: мочевина, креатинин, щелочная фосфотаза.


----------



## headlong (14 Авг 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, общий и щелочная фосфотаза есть - все ок, мочевину и креатинин сдам.

 

Анализы и заключения


----------



## AIR (15 Авг 2017)

Фотографий нет... После такого разнообразного лечения и осмотров важных специалистов, дать еще один диагноз с рекомендациями нереально... Нужен еще осмотр..


----------



## headlong (15 Авг 2017)

@AIR , cегодня до дисков доберусь - выложу фотографии. Тут предположили опять мезоденит (проскакивала раньше такая версия - но отмели из-за отсутствия сопутствующих симптомов) - сегодня поеду к знакомым в туб. Диспансер на анализы и КТ (сравнить с прошлым)... В пятницу записался с талмудом к @Доктор Ступин...


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (15 Авг 2017)

headlong написал(а):


> @AIR  В пятницу записался с талмудом к @Доктор Ступин...


Это мудрое решение!


----------



## AIR (15 Авг 2017)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Это мудрое решение!


Эт точно!


----------



## headlong (15 Авг 2017)

Выкачал с утра 3 пробирки крови на общий, всякие герпесы и уреоплазмы (уже на всякий), биохимию на креатинин, мочевину, и щелочную фосфотазу (результаты выложу как пришлют). Съездил в диспансер - пересказал свою историю с демонстрацией талмуда, очень заинтересовались прошлогодней ветрянкой + контактом с эпштейн-барром (мелкий болел в октябре). Кольнули диаскинтест + сделали снимок (для протокола). Взяли до пятницы снимки и диски поизучать. Тоже ухватились за версию с лимфоузлами, но не смогли обьяснить как они могут так долго и так изощренно болеть без других симптомов (типа поболели - перестали, поболели тут, поболели там). Кетанов не помогает, катадолон не помогает  Но сам уже склоняюсь к мысли что не мышечное это, и не спинно-мозговое  
Надеюсь что пятница и @Доктор Ступин что-нибудь разъяснят


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Авг 2017)

> Это мудрое решение!





> Это точно!


Издеваетесь!?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Авг 2017)

ЦИК завышен и лимфоузы увеличены, температура туда - сюда.
Если боли в подвздошной области местно, то мезаденит вполне!


----------



## AIR (16 Авг 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Издеваетесь!?


Сочувствуем..


headlong написал(а):


> до этого 3 года бегал с больной ногой - вся нагрузка была на правую ногу. По словам зав. Отделением неврологии именно это и повлияло на перекос в правую сторону и спазмировало пояснично-подвздошную мышцу (спустя 6 лет).


Бывает и травматизация в месте прикрепления бедренных мышц (может и пояснично-подвздошной в районе паховой связки)... Типа "растяжения" штоли... При сохранении нагрузки процесс может распространяться и на соседние участки с расширением симптомов..
Вопчем, глядеть надо.. Вот публика и ждет пятницу..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Авг 2017)

@AIR, принято. Это и пальцем потрогаем и на УЗИ посмотрим.


----------



## headlong (16 Авг 2017)

Ну собственно вот и окончательные результаты - все норм, кроме эозинофилов...


----------



## Наталья Судакова (27 Ноя 2018)

@headlong, здравствуйте. Подскажите,пожалуйста,как разрешилась Ваша ситуация.У меня та же проблема


----------

